
Efficient development with Docker and docker-compose - todayispotato
https://medium.com/@Empanado/efficient-development-with-docker-and-docker-compose-e354b4d24831
======
saifsadiq1995
Great Article. Informational too. I am also using docker at my company to
create, deploy, and run applications by using containers. Our developers use
this to package up an application with all of the parts it needs, such as
libraries and other dependencies.

